# Hello everyone!!!



## joossa (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi everyone!

I am new to this forum. My name is Joel. I am 19 years old. I am a full time undergraduate at California-State University Northridge. My major is Physical Geograpgy and I am minoring in Biology.

I live in Palmdale, California, which is a high desert area. There are tons of mantids here!!!!!

I currently am keeping a male and female Iris Oratoria (Mediteranean Mantis). I plan to attempt to mate them when they are both mature.

I also love Venus Flytraps (I currently have 2) and amphibians.

See you guys around the forum.


----------



## robo mantis (Oct 17, 2006)

welcome to the forum


----------



## Ian (Oct 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Joel


----------



## Rick (Oct 18, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## wuwu (Oct 18, 2006)

welcome!


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 19, 2006)

Welcome Joel!

Your not too far from me, Im in the Valley. Well I guess it is over an hour or more but thats a heckuva lot closer than these folks in the UK in here.


----------

